# Op Nordic Warrior



## tomahawk6 (27 Mar 2011)

2RCR hosted troops from the Polish Army 6ABN Brigade. If this has been posted previously sorry - but I did execute a search. :camo:



> Polish Paratrooper from the 6 Airborne Brigade carried out three weeks of training in winter conditions during exercise Nordic Warrior (Guerrier Nordique) 2011 conducted by the 2nd Battalion Royal Regiment of Canada
> 
> The main objective was to develop the participant’s ability to survive in extreme conditions in the arctic climate. The Polish Soldiers composed mainly from reconnaissance detachments and those who primarily need to have the ability to act in difficult climatic conditions and terrain away from their own troops. 22nd March 2011


----------



## Jed (27 Mar 2011)

Good photos. It appears that the Polish troops have the same difficulty as we do when it comes to lighting a Coleman stove without a big flame-up.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2011)

Jed said:
			
		

> Good photos. It appears that the Polish troops have the same difficulty as we do when it comes to lighting a Coleman stove without a big flame-up.
> [/quot/]
> Its all in the pre warm up. putting cold fuel into a cold generator turns it back to a liquid fast and drowns it out. my :2c: from 30 years of Coleman stoves 20 of in northern Ont. put yes great pics, and nice fluffy jackets wonder how well they held up to a lantern strike going into a tent?


----------

